# How download the application of Amazon Flexible?



## Manza (Jun 22, 2016)

I need download the application of Amazon Flex, someone know?


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

Email [email protected] (I think that is the right address), they will send you a new download link.

Note you must be a current driver and onboarded before they will send out the link.

g


----------



## UberMeansSuper (Aug 3, 2015)

gaj said:


> Email [email protected] (I think that is the right address), they will send you a new download link.
> 
> Note you must be a current driver and onboarded before they will send out the link.
> 
> g


They'll make you attend one of those onboarding webinars all over lol.


----------



## gaj (Nov 11, 2014)

I was told that if you already attended a webinar and your email shows as "active", they will simply send you a new link.

If you actually are an active driver, tell them you got a new phone or something and need the download link again.

If are aren't an active driver, I think someone around here is sharing the APK that can be side-loaded.

g


----------

